# Chickenboys in the surf..



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

They were biting pretty good in the surf. Chicken on a bone all day. That's all


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

Had a mother good day with chickenboy lures.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

We had another good day in the surf!! Had 22 trout and a lot of gulf trout. Plus a flounder to boot.


----------

